
IBM Claims 5nm Nanosheet Breakthrough - kungfudoi
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1331850
======
bharath28
Related discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14485960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14485960)

------
ttul
Queue extreme UV lithography. Where the light source costs $100M, took 8,000
engineers 20 years to develop, and consumes 1MW of power to shine a 1kW beam.

[https://www.google.ca/amp/spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/d...](https://www.google.ca/amp/spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/devices/leading-
chipmakers-eye-euv-lithography-to-save-moores-law.amp.html)

~~~
arcanus
At this point isn't this basically a fab attached to a particle accelerator?

~~~
the8472
This uses tin plasma generated by laser pulses. No particle accelerators
involved. One could build an EUV source based on a free electron laser too,
which involves a particle accelerator, but I assume that has some limitations
that make it less suitable for lithography.

------
cowmix
Why is IBM still making all these breakthroughs?

I thought they got out of the chip business.

~~~
orbifold
They haven't gotten out of research in the Area at all, their labs are still
among the leading ones in many different subareas (the director of the Zurich
Lab gave a talk at my University just recently). They also continue to develop
both their Power 9 and Mainframe processors.

~~~
TallGuyShort
This is a few years old now, but sharing to illustrate that they've done some
really cool stuff in that space:
[http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/38653.wss](http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/38653.wss).

------
thomasstephn
Getting close to quantum mechanics problems...
[https://youtu.be/rtI5wRyHpTg](https://youtu.be/rtI5wRyHpTg)

------
cbryn
Actually most nodes are phasing out EUV lithography research and moving to
plasma-enhanced lithography. Pretty sure you can't really go below 15nm
without PECVD/Plasma enhanced etch steps.

